# giant stp size issue



## grumpyman (Mar 26, 2009)

anybody heard of an stp frame with all regular measurements
ht 4.5 c/t seatpost 13.5c/t t/t 22.25 from top of headtube to top of seat tube
oh and it,s green and my lbs guy said that was unusual
short version it built like a slightly/longer reg but everthing else ise reg sized(pro bike)maybe
held it up next to a medium and it was barely .5 longer

long was supposed to have 
5 inch steerer tube
14,5 seat tube
23 c/c t/t

any body else think this is a one off??
sorry for the spelling errors


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

grumpyman said:


> anybody heard of an stp frame with all regular measurements
> ht 4.5 c/t seatpost 13.5c/t t/t 22.25 from top of headtube to top of seat tube
> oh and it,s green and my lbs guy said that was unusual
> short version it built like a slightly/longer reg but everthing else ise reg sized(pro bike)maybe
> ...


Do you have a picture? I don't know what you mean by top tube measured from "top of head tube to top of seat tube." It's measured from CENTER of head tube to CENTER of seat tube along the side of the top tube.


----------



## grumpyman (Mar 26, 2009)

sorry bout that from center of headtube to center of seat tube i get imp 22 3/16 and metric is 56.4
if i run the tape down the top tube i get 22.5 imp 57.3 metric
at the shop when measuring most of the measurements were dead on for a regular


----------



## grumpyman (Mar 26, 2009)

*pix o the bike*


----------



## grumpyman (Mar 26, 2009)

the guys at the shop who do dj bikes and downhill bikes went with me through the giant catalog and could no find a bike it matched wit
it has a serial number and on tues i will get them to scan it unless someone out the has a phone ## for giant


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it's a Giant STP. just look at the giant bicycles website....

ps, you need a new bike shop...


----------



## grumpyman (Mar 26, 2009)

it not a question as to it being an stp it is a question as to it being a reg or a large
the giant book of sizes list's all larges as having 5" headtubes and longer seatubes
but one of the senior guys at the shop did say the giant size bible is a little "iffy"


----------

